# Corporate contract for snow maintenance vs. mine



## winnerscircle (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello, first post here...been reading and learning a lot from all- good and bad comments- Thanks! :salute:haven't found it necessary to post something specific til now.
This is my 3rd year in lawn/landscaping/snow removal services and i'm doing ok. I recently bid on Steak n' Shake in northeast Ohio- 2 restaurants- open 24 hrs. I got the job, but now I'm seeing why- Corporate has their own stipulations in their contract which i find ridiculous...I would attach it if I knew for sure if I can, but anyway I have my own Agreement I keep sending them and have modified it to include some of their jargon. now I'm waiting to see if they will sign my contract. If not, I'm not sure if I want this job. I have mostly resi driveways, and one other business lot & really just want more driveways from here on in. However. I'd like to expand my services to pick up more customers and make more $$ Thumbs Up.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I had a similar issue with a national buffet/ steakhouse restaurant this year. I gave them my contract and they gave it to their corporate lawyer. The district manager told me he charges $515/hour. Sucks to be them. It took almost a month of back and forth negotiating, because they wanted changes to my contract and wanted to add an addendum of their own. Me against the big corporate lawyer. Well, I discussed the changes they were asking with my insurance agent and we were able to come to an agreement and get a signed contract. 
Here's the kicker, when I met with the store manager, she wanted 0 tolerance and a per push contract. Then the district manager steeped in and wanted a seasonal. Gave him a price on 0 tolerance. When the big money attorney stepped in, his addendum had a 2" trigger. And Im glad I didn't give up and took the time to get the contract, I received 2 payments so far and the third is due on Jan1 and the only thing I did so far was salt once. payup

So my advice winnerscircle, Only change your terms after talking it thru with your ins agent, and only if its worth it. Welcome to PS and good luck.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Been plowing Steak n Shake here for 10 years now, and they are one of if not my best commercial customer! Pay on time, easy to work with and the staff is nice and easy to talk too...

M


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

winnerscircle;1541103 said:


> Hello, first post here...been reading and learning a lot from all- good and bad comments- Thanks! :salute:haven't found it necessary to post something specific til now.
> This is my 3rd year in lawn/landscaping/snow removal services and i'm doing ok. I recently bid on Steak n' Shake in northeast Ohio- 2 restaurants- open 24 hrs. I got the job, but now I'm seeing why- Corporate has their own stipulations in their contract which i find ridiculous...I would attach it if I knew for sure if I can, but anyway I have my own Agreement I keep sending them and have modified it to include some of their jargon. now I'm waiting to see if they will sign my contract. If not, I'm not sure if I want this job. I have mostly resi driveways, and one other business lot & really just want more driveways from here on in. However. I'd like to expand my services to pick up more customers and make more $$ Thumbs Up.


post it by highlighting the text from your document or email with your mouse . 
Right click copy. 
Right click paste to the post 
it should appear 
submit reply.

we'll be glad to decipher the white collar corporate jargon or pm procuts above my post who services them already (just click procuts name and a drop down menu will prompt you to private message each other .

Good Luck


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Winners, Im guessing one of the Shakes is off of Rt. 2 in Mentor? If so I know the Manager and if I can help you out, let me know.

M


----------



## winnerscircle (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone....not mentor, niles & ytown...I will pm procut and ask if they used own contract. gotta luv the Plowsite


----------



## winnerscircle (Oct 3, 2012)

I see they moved my post to "elements of business" now. Ok so I pm'd procuts and asked if they used SNS corp contract and asked about that clause of "adding them as an additional insured" which my ins agent said hell no, we can only list them as a certificate holder.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Additional insured ,I have places listed all over my insurance .You could take their contract and put your name on the top and they still won't sign it. As long as the manger don't complain to higher ups ,they will never know whats going on.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Fraud isnt a very good business practice .


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Spool it up;1541532 said:


> Fraud isnt a very good business practice .


What I'm saying is,you want it you sign their contract even if you were to take theirs and put your name on it,they won't sign it unless it's from their office.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

now thats plagiarism:laughing:


----------

